# Tappers Upholstery. Anyone used them?



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We had a look at Tappers Upholstery at the Northern Show. They seem competitive on price and we liked the fact they will come to campsite take cab seats away and fit new upholstery. 

Just wondered if anyone on here had used them?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump

Thought I'd give this another try in the hope someone has used them.

Jan


----------

